# Easter Basket Babies :)



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, they aren't goat kids, but I think these babies deserved some sharing 

My sister let me take pictures of her Pug puppies today, and she even let me use my Easter basket and theme idea!! :greengrin: Big boy was harder to get pictures of, he's a little fireball, but these babies are so freaking cute, I love little Pug babies  Hope they make you smile, had to share


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohmygoodness!!!!!!! Those are ADORABLE!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

ekkkkkkkk so cute <3 love those ears


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG, they are way too cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My favorite is the little boy he weighs less than a pound!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Yesss! Love those little pug ears!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my! They are adorable!!!
Love those faces


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wish I could do things like this with the ACD pups, but the flowers and basket wouldn't last 10 seconds with them :lol:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That was so adorable. I just wanted to reach in and pick them up and cuddle them.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Pug puppies are the best. Great shots.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh!! i love pugs!!


----------

